# 200L Grain Storage with valve for $55



## buckerooni (4/5/18)

OK, make that $60-$70! So this is really needed for my missus buckwheat hulls in the shed but I might make another one for my ale grains 

The idea is:
- store a large amount of hulls/grain in a rodent proof vessel
- gravity-fed dispensing

What I'm thinking - a drum with a tap on the bottom, elevated from the ground
- 200L plastic drum - $10 each - https://www.facebook.com/marketplace/item/302107953627989
- 50mm bulk head - $19.20 - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Tank-Fi...gation-Poly-Fitting-Water-Hansen/272770838522
- 50mm PVC tap - $11 - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/PVC-Bal...-BSP-50mm-2-Stop-Valve-Tap-Valve/272492964847
- 50mm hose tail - $5.30 - https://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Hose-Ta...gation-Poly-Fitting-Water-Hansen/282580704231
- 50mm hose - $15 from somewhere

so, all up $60-$70 in parts, with another possible $10 in postage and have to pick up the drum.

It would look like this:
View media item 10770
Any feedback/thoughts/suggestions/improvements on this?

Thanks!


----------



## raturay (5/5/18)

I know nothing of buckwheat hulls but would they "flow" through a tap like that? Perhaps something more like a honey tap?


----------



## moonhead (6/5/18)

Seems reasonable, I wonder how much mass you'd need in the drum to overcome the resistance on the tap for gravity feeding? ie, when will there be too little grain to flow out?


----------



## mashmaniac (6/5/18)

Rats will eat plastic. Steel is the only really rodent proof material.


----------

